# Can a refurbished lens be backordered?



## shtfmeister (Sep 26, 2012)

I just took advantage of the 20% off and free shipping on the canon website and when I checked my email confirmation it told me the lens was backordered.

How is this possible? don't they fix then sell or is it sell then wait till one comes in to fix?


----------



## robbymack (Sep 26, 2012)

Probably as they are selling like hotcakes right now with the discount. I suspect you'll get one in short order. Just curious which lens did you pick up?


----------



## shtfmeister (Sep 26, 2012)

70-300L


----------



## señor Steve (Sep 26, 2012)

I had the same experience with the same lens. It showed in stock well after I was given the backorder notice.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 26, 2012)

I know for a fact that the EF 40 2.8 is selling like hotcakes.


----------



## robbymack (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice, I assume they will honor the price, if so sit tight, you'll probably have one in a few days time.


----------



## shtfmeister (Sep 26, 2012)

robbymack said:


> Nice, I assume they will honor the price, if so sit tight, you'll probably have one in a few days time.


the price should be locked in thats the reason i'm not to worried


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 26, 2012)

That's the first I've heard of them doing it. Maybe they know they have quite a few but they need to be cleaned out for dust... so they sell them before they have them fully prepped for shipping.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2012)

They don't accept backorders, but if they accidentally oversold a few they may honor the price.


----------



## klaus912 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all,

first post, driven by frustration... But I love this forum!

Did anyone receive their "backordered" refurbished lense, yet? I ordered mine (70-300L) during the 20% off sale and it is still on backorder even though it showed up as in stock twice already (10/8, and last night). Canon service keeps telling me they had no idea why it showed up and they would absolutely serve existing orders prior to putting items in the online store. I feel like they prefer selling it for the regular price than to me.

What is your experience?

Klaus


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

klaus912 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> first post, driven by frustration... But I love this forum!
> 
> ...


Sometimes the lens shows up and then disappears right away when they recognize the error. They have access to the stock inventory when you call, and if it shows zero, they can't send you one, no matter how much you want to make it read somethinng else.


----------



## klaus912 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. Last night a lot of refurbished lenses came back in stock, the 70-300L amongst them. Why should that one show up by mistake (happened twice already)? Isn't it a lot more likely that someone else just pulled the trigger and that is why it is out of stock again? This lense seems to be selling very well...

-Klaus


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 16, 2012)

klaus912 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Last night a lot of refurbished lenses came back in stock, the 70-300L amongst them. Why should that one show up by mistake (happened twice already)? Isn't it a lot more likely that someone else just pulled the trigger and that is why it is out of stock again? This lense seems to be selling very well...
> 
> -Klaus


The 100-300mmL doews not sell quickly, even at 20% off, it did not sell out for 5 days. When they add new stock, its not just one or two.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> klaus912 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the quick reply. Last night a lot of refurbished lenses came back in stock, the 70-300L amongst them. Why should that one show up by mistake (happened twice already)? Isn't it a lot more likely that someone else just pulled the trigger and that is why it is out of stock again? This lense seems to be selling very well...
> ...



Sometimes I wonder if it's the small size of the 70-300L's market or that it is a fairly new addition to the refurb site. If it is a lower volume lens, then the refurbished pool would be smaller (in contrast to all the 70-200s).


----------



## klaus912 (Oct 16, 2012)

Did anyone receive a backordered refurbished lense, yet?


----------



## klaus912 (Oct 17, 2012)

This morning, the refurbished 70-300L showed up as in stock again and my order was still "on backorder". I called Canon and they confirmed two (!) lenses in stock. The Canon rep also confirmed that for no obvious reason my order was held. After he resubmitted the order, the status immediately changed to "shipment pending" and now is on "warehoused".
So, at least with my order there was a problem and maybe others are experiencing the same thing. 

Btw, it seems to be selling quite well. The second lense has been sold already...


----------



## shtfmeister (Oct 18, 2012)

Finally got my shipping confirmation on the 16th should be here the 19th.
hope everybody elses start shipping soon also


----------

